# What do you admire about your Husband/SO??



## TrustInUs

Recently at my women's group one of the ladies challenged us to do an exercise where we had to first list the faults of our husbands, which for many this is easy to do. Next we had to list all the things we admired about our husbands, and for some that list was shorter than the first list. She asked us to be as detailed as possible. Then we had to pick two things off the list everyday for the next 30 days to complement or find ways to show our husbands that we admired them.

Anyway, it was touching because one lady had a break through during our meeting. I don't know the details, but she had been having problems in her marriage and after reading what she wrote, she started to tear up because she said she had forgotten many of her husbands positives. 

For me, my list was detailed, but I realized that there were some areas that I have forgotten to show my appreciation for.

I thought this would be a fun and/or eye opening exercise for those reading, and maybe give a reminder of why we are with our partners.


So what do you admire about your husband/SO?(You don't have to be detailed on this thread)

I'll start with a few of mine:
1. *His strength*- I admire his ability to handle life situations. His ability to lead our family spiritually, physically, and emotionally and make it look easy. 

2. *He is responsible and a great provider*- He handles his businesses, period. He takes responsibility for his actions and expects the same for those around him.

3. *He is patient*- He is patient with me and those around him. He listens well, and is not judgmental.

4. *I admire the father he is*.- He is Daddy, he is the fun parent but takes his parenting job very seriously. Yes, I like to think I am a fun mom, however I genuinely admire what he brings to the table that I cannot in our co-parenting team. He comes with endless hugs and kisses for the kids and turns frowns upside down, he pulls pranks, and makes them laugh. He took on my daughter and brought his nephew into our home when he needed us the most without batting and eye.


So there is my list 
*** I put this is the ladies lounge, but men are welcome to add their lists as well


----------



## southern wife

My husband is a hard worker! Everyday! (self-employed)

He is an awesome father! Takes our child to school every day! Never complains about anything when it comes to her and loves being her father! 

He is a fantastic husband that never leaves the family to go out partying at night with friends (although they've grown out of that as well since settling down). He always greets me with a hug and a kiss when I come home from work. He makes my coffee for me in the mornings (not always, but sometimes). Since I have to be at work at a certain time, and not a second late, this really means alot to me. 

He takes care of himself by exercising daily. He now weighs less than when we met and got married! 

There are many other things, but those are at the forefront of my mind at the moment!


----------



## Hope1964

I will come back and do this when we haven't not been speaking for 5 days


----------



## Anonymous07

I admire many things about my husband, but off the top of my head I would say what I admire most about him is...

- He is a hard worker. He doesn't complain about his job and is a good provider for our little family. 

- He is respectful. He treats me and everyone around him kindly. He never cusses or swears and tends to always have something nice to say. 

- He is trustworthy. I can tell him anything and have absolutely no fear in that he will never tell another person. What we talk about stays between us. 

- He is always willing to help out. He does a great job with helping me around the house and when we go to my parents' house, he always offers to help with what ever is needed.


----------



## chelsi_seylesx

My husband is a lot like my grandad... Probably why I love him so much. The things I really admire about him is how he takes his collecting and hobbies so 
seriously. He drives me crazy with all of the forums he gets on... But he will read and watch everything about something until he learns it and knows everything
about it. He really is a talented and amazing person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

his patience
his fairness
the way he always thinks before he weighs in or speaks
the way he always seems to know what I need
his intelligence
his strength of character
the fact that he doesn't care what anyone thinks of him aside from me.
he isn't afraid to be vulnerable
when he needs more from me he talks to me rather than sulking or going dark on me
he does his best to do right by the people around him
he's the only person I know who doesn't blame the taxes and bad economy on people who accept state assistance.

I have a huge list but these are the basics.I admire mostly everything about him.He's a good person and I wish more people could be like him.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Ok, here I go again gushing about my husband..consider yourselves forewarned...

My husband..

1. Likes to spend his free time with me 
2. Listens to me when I talk and doesn't try to "fix" my problems for me. He knows I sometimes just vent when I'm talking.
3. Is tall and fit
4. Is very generous and creative in bed. He'd be a hard act for any other man to follow. 
5. Doesn't need the latest and greatest of everything to be happy.
6. Would rather see a film with action, profanity and violence but will still come with me to a chick film
7. Makes me laugh with his sense of humor
8. Is Mr. Nice Guy around family but can be very assertive when the situation calls for it.
9. Is willing to get on the floor and play with the kids, doesn't mind being silly, is willing to go to all the parent teacher conferences, helps out with extracurricular activities for kids...is just an amazing father.
10. Takes his marriage commitment seriously
11. Is punctual, well liked and respected at his job 
12. Is tech smart. Good at visual spatial things. Fixes my computer and my car without complaining
13. Loves my cooking
14. Gets along really well with my family, and if you knew them, you'd realize how hard that is. :rofl:
15. Knows who he is and doesn't worry about what others think of him.


----------



## southern wife

Anonymous07 said:


> - He is always willing to help out. He does a great job with helping me around the house and when we go to my parents' house, he always offers to help with what ever is needed.


I knew there was something else I wanted to add. :slap:

My husband is great at helping around the house. Being self-employed, he is always home before me and 9 times out 10 has cleaned up the kitchen/dishes, done some of his laundry, and/or vaccumed the floors.  (Along with keeping up his exercising, chopping wood for the fire place, feeding and taking the dogs out...and many other things). That man has so much energy!


----------



## YinPrincess

Hmmm.. I like this thread! 

Some things I admire about my husband:

He is reliable/predictable. He likes to abide by a routine whereas I just like to go and do whatever, whenever. He works every day and he pays the bills on time and he brings me a cup of hot cocoa every morning before he goes to work.  You can set a clock by him (just be sure to make it 15 minutes later... LoL!!)

I admire that he's an awesome daddy. He loves his daughter and he likes to spend time playing and tickling her and making her laugh, which I love! He's also not afraid to tackle a gnarly poopy diaper, if need be.  He washes her bottles every morning and has them ready for her (even pre-filled with water!) before he goes to work. 

I admire his objectivity. In a lot of ways, I HATE his "detached" nature, but I actually admire it, too. He doesn't allow emotions to rule him or over-ride logic, (usually). He is able to be calm, even when I am an irrational wreck. (Doesn't happen very often, lol).

I admire that he takes care of himself. From brushing his teeth and moisturizing his skin, to making sure he runs on the treadmill and does his workouts, it always motives me to do the things I need to be doing as well!

I admire that he's a generous and giving lover. He likes to take his time (usually an hour) and he loves giving pleasure as much as he loves receiving it. 

There's a few for now. I know I spend a lot of time griping about my husband, but there are actually a lot of things I like about him as well! (Thanks for the reminder)! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

My favorite thing about this thread is reading other replies reminds me that I admire and love those things about my SO too  What a positive way to start the weekend


----------



## southern wife

Hope1964 said:


> I will come back and do this when we haven't not been speaking for 5 days


Hope, :wtf: You of all people, just from being on TAM, know this is not healthy.


----------



## Cosmos

His strength of character
His integrity
His trustworthiness
His honesty
His innate kindness towards people
His intelligence
His confidence
His selflessness
His self-control
His ability to grow and change
His enthusiasm for life and learning new things
His imposing presence and stature (which makes me feel safe and secure)


----------



## YinPrincess

ScarletBegonias said:


> My favorite thing about this thread is reading other replies reminds me that I admire and love those things about my SO too  *What a positive way to start the weekend*


Indeed! 

I sent this exercise to hubby and asked him to write out a list as well. He said it sounds fun! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R

she has not killed me yet


----------



## ScarletBegonias

YinPrincess said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I sent this exercise to hubby and asked him to write out a list as well. He said it sounds fun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love a man who is open to doing emotional exercises to keep things lovey


----------



## Coffee Amore

ATC529R said:


> she has not killed me yet


I think this question is aimed at women who have a husband or partner.


----------



## TrustInUs

Great answers! Keep 'em comming and gush away!




ScarletBegonias said:


> My favorite thing about this thread is reading other replies reminds me that I admire and love those things about my SO too  What a positive way to start the weekend


^^ this what I was hoping for, I think the answers here could be a reminder for others regardless if they are having problems or not. My orignal list had a lot on there, but even some of the replies here reminded me of the little things I forgot.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I admire that he's not too tough or full of himself to feed me Chinese food while I soak in the tub


----------



## Coffee Amore

I like this thread. It's positive in a sea of negative marriage threads. 




YinPrincess said:


> I admire his objectivity. In a lot of ways, I HATE his "detached" nature, but I actually admire it, too. He doesn't allow emotions to rule him or over-ride logic, (usually). He is able to be calm, even when I am an irrational wreck. (Doesn't happen very often, lol).


:iagree:

My husband has the same quality. I like that. I forgot to list it.


----------



## TrustInUs

Hope1964 said:


> I will come back and do this when we haven't not been speaking for 5 days


Haha, maybe this is the best time to try it, it might break the ice


----------



## TrustInUs

Oh I just wanted to add that the ladies and I are on day 6 of the 30 day exercise. One of my friends called me and told me that she's so busy picking things off her to list complement that she's noticing a change in her attitude towards her husband, and a slight change in him as well.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

TrustInUs said:


> Recently at my women's group one of the ladies challenged us to do an exercise where we had to first list the faults of our husbands, which for many this is easy to do. Next we had to list all the things we admired about our husbands, and for some that list was shorter than the first list. She asked us to be as detailed as possible. Then we had to pick two things off the list everyday for the next 30 days to complement or find ways to show our husbands that we admired them.
> 
> Anyway, it was touching because one lady had a break through during our meeting. I don't know the details, but she had been having problems in her marriage and after reading what she wrote, she started to tear up because she said she had forgotten many of her husbands positives.
> 
> For me, my list was detailed, but I realized that there were some areas that I have forgotten to show my appreciation for.
> 
> I thought this would be a fun and/or eye opening exercise for those reading, and maybe give a reminder of why we are with our partners.
> 
> 
> So what do you admire about your husband/SO?(You don't have to be detailed on this thread)
> 
> I'll start with a few of mine:
> 1. *His strength*- I admire his ability to handle life situations. His ability to lead our family spiritually, physically, and emotionally and make it look easy.
> 
> 2. *He is responsible and a great provider*- He handles his businesses, period. He takes responsibility for his actions and expects the same for those around him.
> 
> 3. *He is patient*- He is patient with me and those around him. He listens well, and is not judgmental.
> 
> 4. *I admire the father he is*.- He is Daddy, he is the fun parent but takes his parenting job very seriously. Yes, I like to think I am a fun mom, however I genuinely admire what he brings to the table that I cannot in our co-parenting team. He comes with endless hugs and kisses for the kids and turns frowns upside down, he pulls pranks, and makes them laugh. He took on my daughter and brought his nephew into our home when he needed us the most without batting and eye.
> 
> 
> So there is my list
> *** I put this is the ladies lounge, but men are welcome to add their lists as well


I REALLY REALLY like the sound of your women's group.Anything that promotes these ways of thinking is phenomenal and worthy of praise!


----------



## happysnappy

My favorite things about my SO:

1. He is very intelligent and mechanically inclined. I love watching him fix things

2. He is introspective and never hesitates to admit if he was wrong

3. He absolutely does not cowtail to me. He has his own opinions and won't ever agree to placate me. 

4. He is an amazing father

5. He is always honest and open

6. He is up for trying anything

7. He is a positive person all the time

8. He is helpful and thoughtful.


----------



## YinPrincess

TrustInUs said:


> Oh I just wanted to add that the ladies and I are on day 6 of the 30 day exercise. One of my friends called me and told me that she's so busy picking things off her to list complement that she's noticing a change in her attitude towards her husband, and a slight change in him as well.


I hope you share some of the other exercises here! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

ScarletBegonias said:


> I love a man who is open to doing emotional exercises to keep things lovey


It's another thing I admire about him... He IS open to doing these things, even if it seems corny. 

His answers were:


"!!! Your smart. Sexy. Sensetive. Expressive eyes. Creative. Nice ass and a lively personality   

And empathetic and sincere "

(I didn't ask him to be detailed because he's at work, lol)!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happysnappy

I forgot to add that he is a planner as am I and he's especially good at planning surprise date nights for us. 

I'm sure that this list is not even 1/4 of the things that I appreciate about him but at least a lot of the highlights


----------



## Cosmos

ScarletBegonias said:


> My favorite thing about this thread is reading other replies reminds me that I admire and love those things about my SO too  What a positive way to start the weekend


Rather like keeping a Gratitude Journal. Suddenly we realize how 'rich' we actually are


----------



## ScarletBegonias

happysnappy said:


> I'm sure that this list is not even 1/4 of the things that I appreciate about him but at least a lot of the highlights


I feel the same,I keep thinking of things I didn't put and it's great to remember!!

This thread has definitely made my day brighter,reading mine and then what the other ladies have to say,It's all around wonderful!! 

:smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Cosmos said:


> Rather like keeping a Gratitude Journal. Suddenly we realize how 'rich' we actually are


YES!I need to do that!!Why haven't I done that? lol it's a great idea!


----------



## Zig

I really love these threads. Your husbands are very lucky that they are married to women who think about these things.

I really want this type of marriage. But I first have to improve myself in order to give 100% so that I can get back 100%.


----------



## Hope1964

southern wife said:


> Hope, :wtf: You of all people, just from being on TAM, know this is not healthy.


I know. We'll be fine tho. 

One thing I do admire about him is his tenacity.


----------



## happysnappy

Hugs zig! Good for you for recognizing that! It's a huge first step. I have been through two failed marriages and it has taken me many many years of working on myself to be able to see my mistakes and to do better. I am very blessed to have another chance and will never take him for granted. He is truly a gift.


----------



## Coffee Amore

happysnappy said:


> My favorite things about my SO:
> 
> 
> 3. He absolutely does not cowtail to me. He has his own opinions and won't ever agree to placate me.
> 
> 
> 7. He is a positive person all the time


I like this.

The more I read the posts from others, I have "aha! yeah..that too" moments. Now I want to edit my list. My husband isn't someone I could dominate not that I wouldn't want to dominate someone either even though I have a strong personality. And he's also a glass is half full kind of person..very optimistic even in the face of some challenges that would break others. He's my rock.


----------



## happysnappy

I have that strong personality too coffee. I have always felt its important to be with someone who is strong in morals and values and will discuss things and even agree to disagree. We have had many heavy discussions early on and there were things we each gave on but because we were ok with doing so not just to shut the other person up


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER

Even though we are having problems I think my husband is a dedicated father and husband. Even after all our problems he still takes care of me. Warms up my car for work, put gas in my car, make sure the lights are on when I come home at night, wash my clothes.

And last night he told me that after 21 years of marriage (some good, some bad) he still LOVES me.:smthumbup:


----------



## TrustInUs

ScarletBegonias said:


> I REALLY REALLY like the sound of your women's group.Anything that promotes these ways of thinking is phenomenal and worthy of praise!



*Thanks, I'm one of the newest ladies to the group, we meet once a month, sometimes twice, but between this forum and my group I finally feel like I have other women I can learn from and look up too. It's not always geared towards marriage specifically, but right now we are doing a series on marriage, that was requested by some of the ladies. *





YinPrincess said:


> I hope you share some of the other exercises here!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely, last month we did one on respect and listed the ways we showed our husbands respect.

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the thread, I hope that means there is some good luvin that's going to happen this weekend


----------



## ATC529R

man all you women are describing me too a T!


----------



## TrustInUs

WEBELONG2GETHER said:


> Even though we are having problems I think my husband is a dedicated father and husband. Even after all our problems he still takes care of me. Warms up my car for work, put gas in my car, make sure the lights are on when I come home at night, wash my clothes.
> 
> And last night he told me that after 21 years of marriage (some good, some bad) he still LOVES me.:smthumbup:


That's awesome!  It sounds like you two will overcome, and I'm really glad that you can still acknowledge his good qualities even though you are having problems. Sometimes things get so bad that listing the good things about a partner is challenging.


----------



## TrustInUs

I wanted to add this in my first post by held back for whatever reason...

One of the things that I really admire my husband for is the fact that he allows me room to grow as a woman, and rolls with the punches. When we got engaged I told him that I wasn't the woman that I wanted to become yet, and that I wanted to make some changes, but he still wanted to stick it out with me. 

I also admire him for sharing his knowledge and wisdom with others. People come to him for advice on many issues and he's always willing to help others.


----------



## waiwera

Hope1964 - hoping things are better today!


I love my mans stability - when 'the sh!t hits the fan' he stays calm and acts logically. I find this so reassuring.

He is also so very patient and kind...with everyone.

He is smart, funny, hardworking, committed to his family and very intuitive... he just seems to know when I (or someone) needs to be listened to or hugged or given a kick up the arse.

If he wasn't my husband i'd want him as my friend!


----------



## curlysue321

He is affectionate.
He communicates his feelings.
He is a loving father. 
He has a great sense of humor.
He manages household affairs.
He is a good leader. 

He said I forgot, "he is a genius." lol


----------



## LovesHerMan

My wonderful husband is:

Confident and does not worry about what others think of him.

Makes our marriage a priority in his life.

Shares my warped sense of humor.

Is an involved, caring father.

Is very good at managing our finances.

Has a high emotional intelligence quotient despite being an engineer (ducks brickbats here).

Is a passionate lover.

Treats me like his queen.


----------



## heartsbeating

I like these threads too.

There's so much I admire about him. Over the past week, my friend (who I haven't seen in years) visited with her young daughter. I was aware of many of his admirable qualities during their visit. Indulge me. 

The way he has a relaxed, calm way about him. His ability to keep things in the moment. His optimism, generosity, compassion. His ability to have fun and easily laugh, and make others laugh and feel included too. I dig his assertiveness. I've seen his journey to get to where he's at within himself. I admire that he's faced his challenges to have the understanding of self that he now has. From that understanding, he also seems to have good insight to others behavior as well. I admire how switched-on and interesting he is. I love how he shows love, care and consideration to me. 

But most of all, I admire his ability to sit through an hour of Abba, for the little dinner party I held for my friend's 6 year old daughter. lol.


----------



## heartsbeating

...and his cooking....I admire the care he puts into finding the right ingredients, spices and such for a new dish. He's an amazing home-chef. Cooking is something that is more than just eating to him. It's about the love and care and sharing. All of that, and while wearing a Dr Who t-shirt, how'd I get so lucky?!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *TrustInUs said*: One of the things that I really admire my husband for is the fact that he allows me room to grow as a woman, and rolls with the punches. When we got engaged I told him that I wasn't the woman that I wanted to become yet, and that I wanted to make some changes, but he still wanted to stick it out with me


 I really like this







... 

I am one who doesn't feel that 2 people need to have all their sh** together - in order to get involved.... I've always said about my husband... had it NOT been for him, his presence in my life, I am not sure where I'd be today.... he loved me when I didn't love myself so much... I was young, had an attitude, I knew what I wanted but I was impatient...just not the sweetest thing to deal with. (he would say I am exaggerating though)....

Kinda like that song...  I want to know what love is - I want you to show me ......he too gave me room to breathe...to find myself... he rolled with the punches. Love him for that. 

*1.* My husband is a man of his word, if he speaks it/ promises it - he performs it... 

*2. *Amazing Father...he plays games with the kids, helps them with their homework, watches Movies with them, always saves the last cookie/ anything for them. They all Love Daddy... I should be jealous, they love him more than me. 

*3*. My husband is a Physical Toucher who loves







, cuddling, kissing & everything pleasurable to the body... Me too!









*4*. Superb Handy Man - has made his own tools to finish a difficult Job...if it was me, I'd bomb the garage, he has lot of patience....me- not so much. 

*5.* My husband has never lied to me -outside of his sneaking a little porn when I didn't fully grasp the male sex drive - even then he never deleted his history....I've never distrusted him for a day. A man of character/ integrity. 

*6.* Have always loved his Sense of humor..it's DRY, and it works with mine....he always gets me to laugh at myself







~ which is a blessing with some of my unruly moments. 

*7.* He's a sensitive sappy Romantic / my Best friend ~ he wants to share everything with me & loves that I share everything with him. 

*8.* He watches "Lifetime" movies with me & actually enjoys them ~ went to see Magic Mike too. 

*9*. He has always supported me in anything I have been passionate about. Always my #1 fan, has my back. 

*10.* He loves the Country...and so do I


----------



## Zig

A lot of women are posting that their husbands are amazing dads. I have an amazing dad and can really relate (mom not so much). He set a very high standard that I hope I can meet when I become a dad.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Zig said:


> A lot of women are posting that their husbands are amazing dads. I have an amazing dad and can really relate (mom not so much). He set a very high standard that I hope I can meet when I become a dad.


Funny how opposites attract, isn't it? 

It all starts with a good example.. My husbands dad was NOT as attentive as my husband is... But still what a fine example he had...a very giving loving man...(they even took me in when I was 18 - HIS offering)... just not Home as much with the family. He had a lot of male friends he hung around with, played Poker, went to the Horse Races..

I don't feel his Mom & him were too compatible, this was a part of it though. They would fight over How the house was kept....He came from a spotless Italian family where you could eat off the floor.. .and she was a Hoarder... He couldn't stand it - so I think he just wanted to get out of the house. It was the biggest contention between them. 

I am thankful my husband got his Dad's genes in that area, or we'd be fighting.


----------



## Bellavista

At first I thought there is probably more that annoys me than I admire, but then I thought, there must be some reason I have stayed with him through all of our troubles.
Thank you for suggesting this thread, it has really made me think.
What I have come up with:

1. He believes in me. It was his suggesting for me to go to uni, he constantly tells me I can do anything I put my mind to.

2. He compliments me, about my appearance even though I am overweight, about my parenting of our kids and about the way the house is kept.

3. We laugh together, at the same things.

4. He listens when I make suggestions or want to talk.

5. And most of all, he loves me, despite all of my faults.

There have been times he has been a less than optimal dad, but having recognised that, he is working hard to be there for the kids. Now the boys are all in their 20's they often call him to talk about their issues and he listens.


----------



## Emerald

Even though my husband had a horrific childhood & a wife who kicked him to the curb for an OM, he never plays the "victim" card.

He also has a nice ass


----------



## Enchanted

1. My husband is kind and shows it in many ways.
2. He never makes me feel bad that I don't make too much money and most of the time I'm unemployed.
3. He takes his work seriously and has proven to be a good provider.
4. He has a good sense of humor and can make me laugh.
5. He enjoys cooking and doesn't mind doing chores around the house.
6. He watches TV with me and never makes me feel like he rather be somewhere else.


----------



## sandc

This Mrs. SandC~
This is what comes to mind when I think of my husband:
1. He is the most loving man, and is not ashamed to show it all the time, anytime.
2. He is sexy and I'm never in want of sex and affection.
3. He is emotionally available, ready to listen to me late at night
or early in the morning.
4. He protects me from being overwhelmed with life and ready to do things for me so I can relax.
5. He is a good provider and works hard at his job. Best of all he leaves his work problems there and doesn't bring them home.
6. He is a loving father who involves himself with the children's lives and not afraid to discipline if necessary.
7. He takes me out on dates  He knows how to romance me.
8. He is patient with my faults and weaknesses.
9. He is honest, not easily swayed by others.
10. He sings well and has a rich mellow voice.


----------



## MegD

I love this idea! :smthumbup: 

My husband is bipolar, so I could really use this during his depressive states... And just to clarify, I don't mean he's moody, I mean he suffers from bipolar II disorder and refuses treatment, so he slumps into depressive states for 1-3 months approximately twice a year...

1) He's an amazing dad =) he's the perfect combination of loving, fun, and disciplinary to our two young children =) 

2) He makes me feel like the most beautiful/sexy/desirable women in the world. I made a comment about how much he's going to love seeing me naked when I lose the last of my baby weight and he told me, "Ya, but I'm going to enjoy seeing you naked just as much tonight." 

3) He does the little things- he wraps his arms around my waist from behind, kisses my forehead, pulls me into his arms when I start to get upset, calls me on his breaks at work, and never leaves or hangs up the phone without telling me he loves me...

4) *He's honest and trustworthy =) I've never once second guessed his word, nor will I. Even if it's not what I want to hear, he has always told me the truth.

5) He makes me laugh =) we have very similar humor

6) He's GREAT in bed and can keep up with my sex drive. I'll leave those details out 

7) He always prioritizes spending time with me and the kids

8) He works so hard to support his family (he works full time and is in school part-time)

9) *He works this hard for me, so I can take full time credit hours and get my degree (I work 5 months out of the year at a seasonal job)

10) *He's never made me feel like the money he makes is "his money" ... Actually, I take care of the finances and we split anything "extra" evenly.

11) He's intelligent

12) He's sarcastic

13) We have a lot of the same interests

14) *I learn from him. He helps me grow as a person and intellectually just by being around him

15) *He encourages me to grow as a person

The stars are the things I take for granted the most...
My H is, honestly, the most amazing man I've ever met. He's my high school sweatheart and the love of my life.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I've loved reading these posts. Keep them coming, ladies.


----------



## TrustInUs

lovesherman said:


> My wonderful husband is:
> 
> Confident and does not worry about what others think of him.
> 
> Makes our marriage a priority in his life.
> 
> Shares my warped sense of humor.
> 
> Is an involved, caring father.
> 
> Is very good at managing our finances.
> 
> Has a high emotional intelligence quotient despite being an engineer (ducks brickbats here).
> 
> *Is a passionate lover.
> 
> Treats me like his queen.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Great list, especially the bolded ones!


----------

